# Autonomo visa for Spain as a Software Developer from Macedonia (Non EU)



## k3dk (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi,
I am interested in moving to Spain with my fiancee.
I have read about the autonomo visa/option but could not find exact information on how i can get this visa coming from Non-Eu country i.e Macedonia.
I am working as a Software Developer so i will be conducting my work online i.e remotely, same is the case for my fiancee she will be working remotely both independently so not as one company but as both autonomo i.e self-employed individuals.
At the moment we do not qualify for the non-lucrative visa, and we are looking for a way to move to Spain i.e Canary Islands faster.

Please if someone can share the process of getting the autonomo visa for example
-what documents we will need to have
-taxes that we will need to pay in Spain etc.
-when renting a place to live and work, can the place be registered as office for my self and report this in the quarterly taxes as business expense etc.
-what is the process of renting a home for autonomo?
-how much money do we need to show in the bank account.
-do we need to fill a business plan document even though we will both work as autonomo individually and not as a company
-in case the business plan is required, can someone provide a business plan example document for autonomo.
-what is a gestor? I've read that i will need one through the forum and please recommend a good one.
-any information that will be helpful please share.

Thank you.
Looking forward to your answers and suggestions,


----------



## wncm (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm in a similar situation (software developer from a non-EU country planning to move as autonomo). I see that this post is a bit old, did you already find your answers? Can you share, please? I'll write down my findings as well.


----------



## k3dk (Mar 14, 2021)

wncm said:


> I'm in a similar situation (software developer from a non-EU country planning to move as autonomo). I see that this post is a bit old, did you already find your answers? Can you share, please? I'll write down my findings as well.


Hi, I have not found actual step by step information but i have found this link with some of the information provided








Becoming a freelancer in Spain: Self-employment visa timeline


Thinking about applying for a visa to work as a freelancer in Spain? If so, you’ve come to the right place. Here I’ll explain what my experience was like.




spainguru.es





Please share your findings.

Thank you.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

This maybe a long shot, but have you thought of contacting:-

Embassy of Spain

27-mi Mart, Skopje 1000, North Macedonia

+389 72 562 911


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

This is from LA website, but its official ES gov site. Same conditions would apply to you as well. Good luck.






SELF-EMPLOYMENT WORK VISA







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## wncm (Aug 1, 2021)

My work-in-progress notes and plans are below. Questions here are not addressed to anyone, but myself (those are the pieces that I want to research better), although if anyone can share any info on them - that would be great.

Apply for a Self-employed visa
Gather docs 
list of authorizations or licenses required for the professional activity 
I don't think that there are any. 
TBD – check, just in case 


proof of training or qualification for professional activity 
A degree is not required: Software Developer registering as Autonomo 
TBD – what proof is required and in what form? 
Previous contracts? 


accreditation of sufficient economic investment 
TBD – how much and in what form? 

defined business plan, indicating planned investments, expected profits, and job creation (when applicable) 
Prepare
TBD 

Get approval (up to 3 months?) 
TBD 


Have no criminal record; proved by a certificate issued in the countries you have resided in during the previous five years 
A medical certificate from a doctor that you have no serious medical issue that is a threat to the public
TBD – anything besides COVID-related things?

Proof of medical insurance that covers any medical assistance in Spain 
TBD – for how long or how much? Same as for a tourist visa?

TBD – which docs must be translated and apostilled? 
Completed and signed application form, fees:
EX-07 (https://www.immigrationspain.es/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/Modelo-EX-07.pdf)
790-52 epígrafe 2.1, autorización inicial de residencia temporal; (Initial temporary residency authorization)
790-62 epígrafe 1.5, autorizaciones de trabajo por cuenta proprio; (self-employed authorizations)
TBD – a lot of questions, start filling.


Apply (How to become an autónomo: freelancing in Spain | Expatica, How to get a Work Permit and Visa for Spain | InterNations GO!)
TBD – ask folks who helped with a tourist visa if they can help here as well, to avoid in-person meetings
Put in a request (autorización) for a visa at the diplomatic mission or consular office in your country of residence. (up to 3 months) 
Schedule an appointment at the nearest Spanish embassy or consulate in the country you live in or via a website if you are already in Spain.
Go to the Spanish embassy or consulate in-person on the date of your appointment and submit your documents and application. You will also need to pay an application fee (tasta) within 10 days. Note, the exact amount will depend on your country of origin and the embassy you visit.

Once you obtain the authorization, you have one month to apply for the visa. You have to do this in person at the diplomatic mission or consular office, and you will need to bring the following documents:
passport;
criminal record from your country of origin or the country you have been living in the past five years;
medical certificate;
proof of payment of the corresponding fees. 

If your application is approved, you will receive a letter asking you to claim your passport and self-employed work visa at the consulate or embassy. 


Enter Spain and apply for a TIE (Tarjeta de Identidad de Extranjero) within 30 days
Apply for autonomo (How to become an autónomo: freelancing in Spain | Expatica)
Obtain a foreigner’s entity number (NIE) 
Register as an autónomo with the Spanish Tax Authority 
Open a Spanish bank account 
Register with a social security authority 
Issues: 
One client provides more than 75% of the income – need to register as TRADE (Trabajador Autonomo Dependiente Economicamente) 
Apparently, it's OK if the company is not based in Spain: Software Developer registering as Autonomo 




I probably messed up at least something in here (if not a lot ), and a lot of stuff is missing, but at least maybe the links to other resources will be useful.


----------

